# Pellets or Seeds?



## Uteng Makupal (Jan 8, 2006)

which is better, pellet feeding or seeds feeding?? 

May you explain to me the advantage/disadvantage of these 2 types of pigeon feeds?

Sie Sie / Tosha...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Uteng Makupal,

Well, one of the advantages of the pellets would be that the pigeon can't pick and choose 'favorites' out of the bowl as they are all the same. Given that you are using pellets specially formulated for pigeons, then they are receiving all of their nutritional needs w/the pellets and not missing anything due to choosing their favorites. The pellets usually contain calcium, therefore if treating w/an
antibiotic that requires the 'pulling' of calcium products throughout the course of the medication treatment, then you would not be able to give the pellets at that time.

The advantage of the seeds would be that they may be given during any drug therapy.

Others should be along to offer their insight as to the pros and cons of seeds and pellets.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I use seed only so I could not tell you the pro's of using pellets, other then they are gettting a man-made balanced diet.

Pigeons thrive on variety, which the seeds, legumes and grains gives them. They do need of red grit for digestion, and hens need a source of calcium, such as pick cakes, but I believe eating the diet closest to nature,is what pigeons are meant to eat, is a big plus. 


I'm sure those who use pellets will tell you different. I used them once, and they wouldn't eat them.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

If the pigeons haven't eaten pellets before, then there is the issue of getting them to recognize the pellets as food. I personally use a pigeon mix of seeds,
although I also have pellets on hand.

fp


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Its a debate on what or which is better. purina put out a good pellet which is round about the size of a pea. But its not cheap. was about 18 to 22 dollars a 50 lbs bag. Now grain is the nateral food. And can be in different mixes as far as quality goes its the source of the grain dealer. several out there. Pelets changes droppings somewhat. Some birds seem to get soft more fat on pellets. Young birds seem to grow well on the pellets. perhaps less get sick. But over all grain mixed right and of good quality offers a good mix for the birds. Now people will use chicken pellets. And there birds will do ok. I even used to get calf mana pellets back in the 70s to add mineral and vitimans to the feed source. It was great back then. but now there is a good line of vitimans you can get for the water. No need to do that now days. Choice is that. If your birds do fine on pellets then use them if you prefure grain use that. On grain If birds are fed hungry the eats it all No picking. less waste and better balance. When fed 24 7 They pick and choose the grain. Pellets has nothing to pick from. But if over fed they sure get fat


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

*Pellets or Seeds*

I use pellets for the breeding pairs. That way they supposedly get all the balanced nutrition they need. The vitamins and chemicals I think helps. The babies however have loose stools with more water. If the breeders eat grain, then the babies just have thicker poop. The babies grow and prosper either way. I just use them for the parents health. I use a grain pigeon feed for my flying oriental rollers. It is a feed designed to be a conditioning feed for flyers. That is why I use it. If you give the birds a choice, they eat the grain and leave the pellets. If you feed a mixed grain, the birds may sometimes leave the peas. This is a seasonal thing. I don't pay attention to the cost of a bag of pellets compared to a bag of conditioning feed, so the costs must be about the same. Whatever you feed them, and don't forget the red grit, won't make any noticeable difference in anything. Pigeons are tough birds abd flourish on either.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I would say seeds and pellets *smile*

I sometimes put some pellets in between the seeds and my birds will eat it (finally after they took a long time to learn how to eat them) 
A seed diet is nice for variety though some birds are picky and will only stick to their favourite seeds so thefore trying to get them to eat some pellets will help to keep them healthy.

If the pigeons are not picky I prefer seeds for sure.. and many adding some pellets in between sometimes, treats, vitamins, grit, and probiotics also to make sure the birds stay healthy.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

If you use seeds (may work with pellets too??), don't feed them a lot. I was putting a lot of seeds in Squeaks' dish and had seed EVERYWHERE! He not only tossed seeds out of the bowl, but he could really pick and choose only the ones he wanted.

I read on this site to feed much smaller amounts and that has made a big difference!

Best of luck!


----------

